

Elon Musk speaks with Reuters [video] - MikeCapone
http://www.reuters.com/video/2013/06/19/musk-time-to-tackle-dealer-dispute?videoId=243437843&videoChannel=6

======
tmandarano
Don't know if it's just me, but the volume is very low.

+1 for a great SV entrepreneur seeing through a childhood dream.

